# Energizer Battery Amp Hours



## 0331grunt (Oct 7, 2008)

I purchased a Energizer Deep Cycle Size 29 Battery. MCA 875, RCM 210 and CCA 675. Does anyone know the AMP Hours for this Battery.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it is 125 AH

It should say on the battery


----------



## 0331grunt (Oct 7, 2008)

The Battery didn't have AMP hours on it....Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2008)

125 if it is this one:

Energizer E29HM
675CCA/875MCA
205RCM/125 Amp hours
Dated 11/07
$67.83


----------



## Zum (Oct 7, 2008)

Man,wish the batteries were that cheap here.


----------

